# Registering as an employer



## tablesalt (5 Apr 2011)

Hi, 
I am considering recruiting a childminder / helper around the house. How do I go about registering as an employer? I understand I need to complete a TR1 form. Do I need to register as a ROS customer? I tried to do that, but it is asking me for the "Regn. No./ Id No."
Can someone please advise me of the steps necessary? 
What paperwork i need to complete throughout the year? Can I do all the paperwork through ROS?

Thanking you in advance


----------



## Paddy199 (5 Apr 2011)

I presume they aren't working exclusively for you (or at least your not stopping them from working elsewhere), its them that should be registering. Give them cash. Its their trade let them deal with the tax consequences.

If you were to register as an employer, you have all that employment rights to deal with i.e. unfair dismissal, holiday pay, bank holidays, redundancy, etc. Don't go down this road.


----------



## tablesalt (5 Apr 2011)

Well, it is solely for me actually. Due to the number of hours of work. I had someone helping me and it is working out fine, however for the person to work full time (more hours I should say) they are looking to get registered. Is it a done thing, has anyone done that? I don’t have my own business, I am a PAYE myself, but I know the person in question and I could trust them with my child. 
If no one has done this for themselves, am I strongly advised to consider alternatives?


----------



## Paddy199 (6 Apr 2011)

Its upto you what to do. Personally, I'd give them cash and let them do what they want. You can't be registering everytime someone comes to your house to do something.


----------



## mandelbrot (6 Apr 2011)

Paddy199 said:


> Its upto you what to do. Personally, I'd give them cash and let them do what they want. You can't be registering everytime someone comes to your house to do something.



There's quite a difference between this situation and someone just coming over for a one-off job, who might well be self-employed. I'm sure you well know there is guidance in relation to domestic *employment*. The situation outlined by the OP is clearly such an employment, so what you're advising is pretty poor advice; would you advise your own clients not to register as employers.

OP, there is a scheme in place for people who employ a domestic employee in their own home, whereby they do not need to register as an employer if they pay their employee less than €40 per week. They just deal with PRSI once a year. (See the document IT53 on the Revenue website.)

If you do not fall within the parameters of this scheme, which based on your post you do not, then you should fill out the PREM registration part of a form TR1 and deal with the situation responsibly.


----------



## tablesalt (6 Apr 2011)

Thank you for your replies Paddy, Mandelbrot.

Mandelbrot, can you please advise if I need to do anything other than the TR1 form? I understand that I will need to organise payslips and P30 (or 35?) and P60, but to register - is it a simple process, or would i need an accountant? How do I register on ROS? Do you know what "Regn. No./ Id No." is?
Thanking you


----------



## Paddy199 (7 Apr 2011)

Mandelbrot,

You are correct. This appears to be a domestic employment not a self employment as I had suggested.

Does the question not arise as to why they were not registered when part time aswell?


----------



## eamo_keating (7 Apr 2011)

My understanding would be that you need to file the TR1 initially and complete the Part E "Registration as an Employer for PAYE/PRSI". 

Revenue will issue you with an Employment Tax Registration number following this process. 

This Employment Tax Registration number forms part of the registration process on ROS. You will need the Employment Tax Registration number to apply for your ROS Access Number (RAN). 

Upon receipt of the RAN, you can apply for and subsequently download a digital certificate which gives you authenticated access to ROS for filing P30, P35 etc.


----------



## mandelbrot (7 Apr 2011)

Paddy199 said:


> Mandelbrot,
> 
> You are correct. This appears to be a domestic employment not a self employment as I had suggested.
> 
> Does the question not arise as to why they were not registered when part time aswell?



Who's raising the question though - The employer, the employee or Revenue...?! 

In any case the OP could possibly argue that up to now it wasn't an employment, as per your previous post that it was someone coming in to do something here and there off their own bat, Contract of / for etc... but the facts going forward suggest employment...

I don't think anyone but the most pedantic Inspector is likely to go sticking their nose in, considering this is a PAYE taxpayer coming forward and volunteering to adhere to the system.


----------



## mandelbrot (7 Apr 2011)

eamo_keating said:


> My understanding would be that you need to file the TR1 initially and complete the Part E "Registration as an Employer for PAYE/PRSI".
> 
> Revenue will issue you with an Employment Tax Registration number following this process.
> 
> ...



+1

I just want to add that having looked at it, there's actually a little-known and seldom used standalone form, PREM REG that can be used just to register as an employer, rather than filling out 1 part of a TR1! I can't link to it, but if you google PREM REG you'll get it.


----------



## tablesalt (7 Apr 2011)

I looked at the PREM form and it is quite straightforward. I'll see how I get on with this. Thank you all for replying!


----------

